# New large dia ultra stiff Stabilizers from Xtreme Stabilization



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

They look real nice Mark. Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Looks good Mark I like the weight system.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Also like the new decals.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

check them out guys. They also have a money back guarantee as well:thumbs_up


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I think aime and I have one of the first sets of the large diameter stabilizers...Really love them. Marks PODUCTS ARE JUST AS GOOD, IF NOT BETTER, THAN ANYTHING ELSE ON THE MARKET!!!!

Jerry


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> I think aime and I have one of the first sets of the large diameter stabilizers...Really love them. Marks PODUCTS ARE JUST AS GOOD, IF NOT BETTER, THAN ANYTHING ELSE ON THE MARKET!!!!
> 
> Jerry


Why yes they are.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> I think aime and I have one of the first sets of the large diameter stabilizers...Really love them. Marks PODUCTS ARE JUST AS GOOD, IF NOT BETTER, THAN ANYTHING ELSE ON THE MARKET!!!!
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry im glad you two like them. I will add one more thing, they are cheaper than any on the market as well.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Just picked mine up today*

Here's a couple of pics, the difference on how my bow holds is incredible!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for putting the pic up Tom


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bump for the best stabilizers out there.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

They look good Tom!:thumb: The red color option on the weights and collars would really make them POP!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ask me about the special deal im doing on the Pro XL's :wink:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> thanks for putting the pic up Tom


No problem Mark, glad to do it for ya!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

RattleSnake1 said:


> They look good Tom!:thumb: The red color option on the weights and collars would really make them POP!


Sure would!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

all pm's answered thanks guys for the orders


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BEST BOTTOM LINE:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

HOYT68 said:


> TTT FOR THE BEST BOTTOM LINE:shade:


Atta boy Bill!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

lets move it up:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rwd032 (Mar 2, 2008)

*pm*

Sent you a pm


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Afternoon bump for some great stabilizers!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for the bumps


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

*bump to the top*

placing my order as soon as i hit the bank! i can't wait!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw these stabs up close today at the KY stat qualifier. NICE!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

dw'struth said:


> I saw these stabs up close today at the KY stat qualifier. NICE!!!


Mine, Franks, or Marks?? They make a bow shoot so nice too!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> Im happy to offer a new stabilizer to my lineup. The Flatliner Pro XL. It features a wide range of adjustable weights. I offer a 2.5, 1.3, 1, and .5 oz stackable weight system on this large dia ultra stiff and very light weight carbon shaft. There is no system any lighter or any stiffer on the market. My 30" bar weighs in at 4.3 oz. Heres a couple pics sorry for the low light ill try to get some better ones soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Looks like it is very well machend and top quality stab.

People are sure caught up in the big diameter craze right now.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> I saw these stabs up close today at the KY stat qualifier. NICE!!!


thanks for the kind words It was nice meeting you


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Very nice. Looks like it is very well machend and top quality stab.
> 
> People are sure caught up in the big diameter craze right now.


Thanks man I appreciate that. I feel that the quality of these bars is as goos if not better than any on the market. Guys are seeing they will perform with any on the market as well and not dent the wallet near as bad either.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## rwd032 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Very nice!*

These are some GREAT stabilizers!!! I beleive that you cant wrong with these stabilizers! I have shot alot of expensive stabs and Marks are the best that I have found! When you weight these and set them for you, they hold and shoot unbeleivable!! You can get a really nice setup and not have to empty out your savings account!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

rwd032 said:


> These are some GREAT stabilizers!!! I beleive that you cant wrong with these stabilizers! I have shot alot of expensive stabs and Marks are the best that I have found! When you weight these and set them for you, they hold and shoot unbeleivable!! You can get a really nice setup and not have to empty out your savings account!


Thank you for giving them a a try against your other setup. I think when folks put them on their bow they wont take them off. Like you said they wont break the bank either. You can almost buy 2 setups of mine for the what 1 setup of some of my competition 

thanks again,
Mark


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that. I feel that the quality of these bars is as goos if not better than any on the market. Guys are seeing they will perform with any on the market as well and not dent the wallet near as bad either.





rwd032 said:


> These are some GREAT stabilizers!!! I beleive that you cant wrong with these stabilizers! I have shot alot of expensive stabs and Marks are the best that I have found! When you weight these and set them for you, they hold and shoot unbeleivable!! You can get a really nice setup and not have to empty out your savings account!


This is so true!! I put them on my Alpha Burner and talk about holding like a rock with a short ATA bow!! I shoot a Pro Elite for tourneys...they do Xtremely well on that bow too!! Thanks Mark, you definately have the best stabs out there!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> This is so true!! I put them on my Alpha Burner and talk about holding like a rock with a short ATA bow!! I shoot a Pro Elite for tourneys...they do Xtremely well on that bow too!! Thanks Mark, you definately have the best stabs out there!!!:shade:


Yes he does. The very Best out there.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Guess What I got in the mail today !!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057894236&postcount=2409

:shade:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

12 rings only said:


> Mine, Franks, or Marks?? They make a bow shoot so nice too!!


Mark's, I think. Real nice guy. Holy cow! I can't believe that guy got his stabs in that amount of time!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> Mark's, I think. Real nice guy. Holy cow! I can't believe that guy got his stabs in that amount of time!


I always ship priority


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> I always ship priority


I can contest to that also. Mark is a great guy to deal with.:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for the kind words and thanks for the orders as well


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> thanks guys for the kind words and thanks for the orders as well


Thank you Mark!! I can't wait to play Santa and watch the orders roll in for you!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

here is mine guys!!! sweet


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> here is mine guys!!! sweet


looking good:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a set that's going to a buddy of mine that's Pearson Pro Staff shooter....I can see the orders flying in shortly!! Of course i had to try them out!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> Here is a set that's going to a buddy of mine that's Pearson Pro Staff shooter....I can see the orders flying in shortly!! Of course i had to try them out!!:shade:


Here's the pic.....


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*FlatLiner Pro XL Stabilizer Review*

Finally got to shoot the stabs quite a bit yesterday.
All I can say is _*WOW*_ !!!!
Unbelievable difference !!!!

After I went through quite a bit of playing with the weights I finally got the bow to set and hold they way I wanted.
I ended up using exactly what Mark sent me !!!
I started out not using all of the weights, because I didn't think I would need them, and honestly I am not used to shooting that much extra weight. But in the end, I used all the weights that Mark sent in the exact configuration that he sent them in.
I should have just put the blame things on and went and shot !!!

I ended up with a combined total of over 20 oz of weight on both stabilizers, and I barely feel it when I am at full draw.
My groups are definitely tighting up, and my misses aren't as far out as they were, what few there were!!!.
After everything was said and done, my bow is just about point and shoot !! 
When moving my sight to the bullseye, I am not having to fight it to move it. You know what I mean, you move it a little towards the bullseye, then it goes to far, then you try to move it back, right, left, up, down, etc. You spend valuable aiming and shot execution time trying to get he sight where you want it, well no more, just move the sight to the bullseye and it wants to stay, very little over correcting.

You will not be disappointed in these stabilizers.

Give them a try !!!

Mark is great to work with and he knows his stuff !!! :77:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Finally got to shoot the stabs quite a bit yesterday.
> All I can say is _*WOW*_ !!!!
> Unbelievable difference !!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris I feel these Pro XL's can hold their own with any out there and they are easier on the wallet as well

thanks again,
Mark


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Finally got to shoot the stabs quite a bit yesterday.
> All I can say is _*WOW*_ !!!!
> Unbelievable difference !!!!
> 
> ...


Great review, and best of all its the TRUTH!!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Im going to build up a bunch to have in London at the ASA shoot. Ive got several already sold but ill plenty of extra sets as well:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Finally got to shoot the stabs quite a bit yesterday.
> All I can say is _*WOW*_ !!!!
> Unbelievable difference !!!!
> 
> ...


That's great Chris!! I have yet to here anything but great things about the PRO-XLs!! Mark is a super guy to deal with also!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> here is mine guys!!! sweet


took the bow out today to shoot the new flatliner pro xl on a 30 target course. After just getting the stabs last weekend this was the first time i was able to shoot a 3D course with them. Guys and gals if you are thinking about getting a set of these hurry up and get them the are truly a great stab. I almost sold mine due to not getting it setup like i wanted, mark helped me and i made some adjustments then shot the bow at home on a range bag, bow shot excellent groups but foam is the real test. I am happy to tell you i have never had a bow point and hold this well just thought i would share this with everyone and a BIG THANK YOU TO MARK ! Mark has got a good thing going here folks dont hesitate to get a set from him your wallet and score card will thank you!!!


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

Those are some sweeeeet stabs Mark! Can't wait to pick me up a set.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3dextremist said:


> Those are some sweeeeet stabs Mark! Can't wait to pick me up a set.


Ill have yours with me at London:thumbs_up


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

that was some good shootin mark at shady lane dont forget our parts and peices we wil get them at london also-looks like you are ready


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

just Pm'ed my order mark, please verify my total and PM me your paypal addy and the money will be on the way to you!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> that was some good shootin mark at shady lane dont forget our parts and peices we wil get them at london also-looks like you are ready


Ill have them with me. Thanks things went well for me at shady Ive just got to put 2 days together in London now




erikbarnes25197 said:


> just Pm'ed my order mark, please verify my total and PM me your paypal addy and the money will be on the way to you!!


Thanks Erik ill send you the info

thanks Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Keep your eyes peeled for the new add in the supporting retailers section:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BUMP FOR A GREAT GUY and even better product


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

got mine ordered and shipping soon!!! cant wait!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys check us out in the New Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium Post some pics of your setups in there if you will:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys check us out in the New Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium Post some pics of your setups in there if you will:thumbs_up


Gotcha covered!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Back to the top!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Make sure you go to the Manufactures sales thread and check out the full line of Marks stabilizers!!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

lets bump the Flatliner Pro XL's up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Make sure you go to the Manufactures sales thread and check out the full line of Marks stabilizers!!:thumbs_up


Oh yeah......:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a sweet looking stab. man


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> thats a sweet looking stab. man


thanks they are doing great for me


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------

